
Immunotherapy could bring cancer treatment breakthrough [video] - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-35585571
======
tempestn
Here's an article on this that I posted a couple days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11108410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11108410)

~~~
dang
Thanks, that's a better URL since it's not just a video, so we've merged the
threads and reset the clock on that one.

